# Lucy’s Foaling Thread



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I have loved stalking the foaling threads, so I thought that I would make one for Lucy. Lucy is an 8-year-old quarter horse. She’s my husband’s pride and joy.

She’s a very good ranch horse, and a pretty good cutter. She’s bred to a Playgun stud, who will hopefully compliment her cow skills. 

Today she is 308 days. She tried to sluff the foal several times in the first trimester, and we ended up having to keep her out of work since then.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Can't wait for baby pictures!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@Knave - yay! Thanks for starting this thread! Can't wait to follow this foaling thread!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Me either @JCnGrace!

Thanks @lb27312! I was a little hesitant to do one, but I always really like them.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So exciting!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Here are some of my favorite Lucy pictures to give an idea of who she is.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is the stud! I wanted to ask before I put his add out. Meet Pistol!


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Momma looks like she has a great mind!!! Rooting for healthy and happy 🙂


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @dustyk! She does. She was a bit spicy the first couple years. She thinks she should be entitled to things, and is a very dressage like mover. She is the type still to spook over nothing occasionally, but when it comes down to actually needing to be focused and get a job done, she’s all there.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Doc Tari was a 3/4 brother to Doc's Zimfandel and Doc's Jack Sprat. 
I know those lines VERY well. 
Should be a heck of a nice foal!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @Zimalia22! My husband found the stud. I didn’t know him at all, but seeing him in person he seemed like a really cool dude. They say his colts are very good minded and cowy. They also say he stamps them all with that fancy little face!


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

Oh my! I really like your husbands mare, I love a horse with no white markings, looks like she's one heck of a handy little mare too! Definitely can't fault the stallions breeding either, cant wait to see what they produce together. Thanks for starting the journal!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@SmokeyC thank you! I’m excited to see the cross too. It’s been hard having her out, but I’m hoping it will be entirely worth it!


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

This is going to be fun to see the last phase of Lucy’s pregnancy and the new foal. Do you have a photo of the stud?


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Part-Boarder said:


> This is going to be fun to see the last phase of Lucy’s pregnancy and the new foal. Do you have a photo of the stud?


Look up above.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Part-Boarder the add is the only picture I have of him.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

At day 310, and Lucy was in dire need of a bath. Lol. So, today she got one because it is finally warm.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Nice! Looks like she enjoyed spa day. Wish you'd send some warm this way. Forty degrees rainy and 16 mph wind here. Northern Ill


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@dustyk it has been like that here too, and then today it is warm! Sometimes I don’t know what to think. You can’t stay acclimated to either when it keeps flip flopping! Yesterday morning was 14F and windy!


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

It's tough on everyone when it is like that. I'm certain that Lucy will be well cared for through whatever comes her way


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Today Lucy is 320! Yay! I didn’t do update pictures today because they wouldn’t look much different.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Closin' in


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

She looks fantastic!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @dustyk!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's entering that, "OH I am so uncomfortable, how could you do this?" phase. I always start feeling guilty about now. She's filled out and dropped quite a bit from day 310 to now. She's also starting to slack her muscles at the top of her tail too.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @Dreamcatcher Arabians! Maybe because I see her all the time I don’t notice much change. I do think her bag has filled out a bit more, but not really enough worth mentioning.

She has felt pretty miserable all along it seemed like. At around month four we had to quit using her. She would try and sluff the colt constantly after a work day, so she’s been laid off. She just hasn’t been a happy pregnant girl. I can relate, but I’ve felt guilty all along with her!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Take your pics from day 310 & 320 and look at them side by side. I think you'll see a great deal of difference, not to do with her udder. Look how round she still was in her croup on day 310 and how she was still tucked up in her belly on day 310 and what her croup and belly look like in the 320 pics. Not saying she's going to drop tonight, but I'd be keeping that catcher's mit handy. It sounds like she may go sooner rather than later. Is she maiden or no?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She is maiden @Dreamcatcher Arabians. She is also our first bred mare since we’ve been married. When I was young my father had a couple broodies, but I never paid any attention to them for some reason. Now it all feels so new! We tried getting a mare bred once before, but she never took.

Now we have Lucy and an accidentally bred filly. So, it feels like I am learning it all at once.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I see what you are saying comparing the two @Dreamcatcher Arabians!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Knave said:


> She is maiden @Dreamcatcher Arabians. She is also our first bred mare since we’ve been married. When I was young my father had a couple broodies, but I never paid any attention to them for some reason. Now it all feels so new! We tried getting a mare bred once before, but she never took.
> 
> Now we have Lucy and an accidentally bred filly. So, it feels like I am learning it all at once.


I was afraid you were going to say that. Ugh, maiden mares can be so tricky. Mainly because they don't know how things are supposed to go, so they can't really tell you. Or, they'll be text book. Without having some history, it's all guesswork at this point. She could go at day 335, 345 or 380, you won't know til she goes. LOL! And then again, she could develop a bag, wax, lose control of her tail and allll the signs and you could write a vet text about her pregnancy. The good news is, she's made it to 320, she's out of the 'danger zone' for premature labor. The baby is pretty much 'fully baked' at this point. Now is when I'd start sitting up most of the night with her. Documenting all the changes I find, so that if and when you decide to breed her again, you'll know how she acts at each stage. 

Did the vet not have you put her on Regumate when she acted like she wanted to abort early?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

No, because when we quit riding her she quit having the problems @Dreamcatcher Arabians. Our vet isn’t strictly horse focused though… she just said she should be fine.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

She looks so preggo!! This is fun to follow.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Knave said:


> No, because when we quit riding her she quit having the problems @Dreamcatcher Arabians. Our vet isn’t strictly horse focused though… she just said she should be fine.


Obviously, the vet was right because she made it to day 321 (now). When I've had broodies that were trying to slip a foal, we put them on Regumate and didn't ride. The Regumate was just an insurance policy.


----------



## Sombrablu (9 mo ago)

Wow what a cross! Can not WAIT to see the foal!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @Sombrablu ! I can’t wait either!!


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Well, I joined this a bit late, but I'm so excited to follow this thread and see Lucy's foal!! 😍 
Awesome looking stud too.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @lovetolope ! You’re not too late yet. There were still only 4 legs in her corral when we got home.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Knave said:


> You’re not too late yet. There were still only 4 legs in her corral when we got home.


Do you know when she was covered?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians June 1st was when they called her settled. She was there two weeks prior, but they short cycled her because we figured she was just coming out of heat when she arrived.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Knave said:


> @Dreamcatcher Arabians June 1st was when they called her settled. She was there two weeks prior, but they short cycled her because we figured she was just coming out of heat when she arrived.


Oh ok, I thought this was an accidental pregnancy. So, if she was in foal on June 1, take about 15 days off for last cover and that makes it about May 15? Does that sound right? Sounds like she could be poppin' any day now.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

No, the accidental pregnancy is my filly. She was bred by my apparently cryptorchid, who I fully believed was a gelding. Lol. She will be due in late September.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm so excited for the Lucy baby! 😍


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Me too @COWCHICK77! I was worried she’d foal in this storm. I just imagine a wet foal unable to get dry at all over the night and day. I was really happy she crossed her legs all day!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians I mean they said she was last covered on June 1. So I believe she is 325 today.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Have you explained to Lucy that she has her own cheering section???


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@dustyk she’s the type to already be pretty self important. I’m not sure she needs to know! Lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Knave said:


> @Dreamcatcher Arabians I mean they said she was last covered on June 1. So I believe she is 325 today.


Ah, OK! So she should be "due" in the first week of May. Can't wait to see that bebe' !


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

The way I always figured it her due date would be May 11th (11 months, 10 days). Except for the time Gracie decided to carry TJ for almost a full year it was usually within a day or 2 either way of that.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Ugh @JCnGrace, I don’t want her to do that! Now, I would like her to go and wait one more week, because we have another weekend of turning out, but not much longer than that. lol


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Just be aware there is no such thing as a "due date" with horses. 
There is such a variance in when they could deliver. When you look up a date, it's merely a time frame. 
Some mares do carry a year. that's what is normal for them. 

Also be aware that if a mare is not comfortable with her surroundings, she can put labor on hold until she is. People wonder why they go out and live in the barn on "mare stare", and nothing. Then, they go to the house for food or a potty break, come back out and the foal is there. It's not an accident folks!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Tonight her bag is a little more filled up, and it’s finally made its way up between her legs. It’s not tight yet for sure, and the teats are only beginning to fill.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm probably as excited for this baby as mine last year 🤣🤣


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Can't wait to "meet" baby!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@COWCHICK77 I was excited for Peanut too! I cannot wait to see Lucy’s foal. Plus she’ll be more fun because she’s husband’s, so not really work for me. I just get to look and enjoy!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Me either @QtrBel!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Knave said:


> @COWCHICK77 I was excited for Peanut too! I cannot wait to see Lucy’s foal. Plus she’ll be more fun because she’s husband’s, so not really work for me. I just get to look and enjoy!


You can spoil it and he has to deal with it..lol
*(dodges your husband's death glare)*


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Exactly @COWCHICK77! Lol. I’m going to tell him you said that. Hahahahahaha. I guess I have to behave with Queen’s foal coming, because we all know payback is no fun.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> The way I always figured it her due date would be May 11th (11 months, 10 days). Except for the time Gracie decided to carry TJ for almost a full year it was usually within a day or 2 either way of that.


I used a foaling date calculator and it gave a range in the first week. If I go from her last cover date, June 1, then I can add 1 year, so June 1, 2023, minus 30 days, to May 1, plus or minus 10 days, so still the same basic range.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Lucy is 329 today, and we have a little wax on her teats. She is more bagged up but not full looking to me. She’s pretty miserable and stocked up in her hind legs fairly bad. Because of this we made her take a little walk today, which she said was miserable and she’d rather not thank you very much.

Although obviously we have no control, I do hope she doesn’t have it Friday or Saturday, because we are turning out the last herd of cows that go to the mountain and no one will be around from early morning until evening.


----------



## Ruth McClure (10 mo ago)

She's lookin' pretty pregnant now!  So excited!!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Me too @Ruth McClure !


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Have to feel for the girl!!! All will be well soon.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I do @dustyk! She just wasn’t made to be a broodmare she says. She always seemed to want a colt, and took care of our weanlings we bought like she was their mother, but pregnancy has not been easy on her, and she is sad and miserable about now.


----------



## Ruth McClure (10 mo ago)

Knave said:


> I do @dustyk! She just wasn’t made to be a broodmare she says. She always seemed to want a colt, and took care of our weanlings we bought like she was their mother, but pregnancy has not been easy on her, and she is sad and miserable about now.


Awww poor girl. She's a little beauty though and will pull through just fine, I'm sure.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, her shape is not dropped a lot yet, nor is she V'd out. She's still more of a big wide U ship to her belly. When she's dropped more, her sides will look more straight when you're looking at her from behind. Right now I bet she still looks pretty wide from side to side.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Poor thing. My mares always had that look on their face the last couple of weeks too. LOL


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@JCnGrace I guess a lot of us have been there ourselves, but it does make me feel bad for her. Lol


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Gosh I can’t imagine the equivalent of a baby kicking when it’s a foal with four legs and hooves! Must be really uncomfortable on the lower belly. 

This shows the photos of development week by week … fun to imagine what the foal is looking like I there. 



http://www.doublelacres.com/FOAL_DEVELOPMENT/Foal_Development.html


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Part-Boarder that is an awesome site!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Lucy seems less miserable today. She has, since pregnancy, threatened murder of anyone considering touching her stomach. Today she decided that a belly scratch was wonderful, and is about to threaten anyone who won’t touch it! Lol. She seems happier though.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Foal has probably moved into position and is no longer playing kick the can in her uterus. LOL


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

As long as she is more comfy! And quits teasing soon!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That would make sense @JCnGrace. It was nice to see her happier again. She was so funny about all of the scratching. 

@dustyk I agree. Now she will be perfectly content that I don’t care when she has it, and drag it on and I’ll get anxious. Lol. We should be around now.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Still no baby. I did however find a batch of barn kittens today in the sheep camp. It could quite possibly be because I broke the window a year ago. Husband hasn’t fixed it though, so I feel it falls on both our shoulders. Lol. They are pretty cute. So, here is the baby pic of the day:


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Aww they are so adorable!! One of our cats was found like that in my friend's barn. The mother had them in a bucket.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

They are cute! That cat is inbred as all get out, and kitten sized herself, so she’s never had live kittens before. I’m sure she’s happy!

Lucy got a trim and a bath. She was in sore need of a trim, and when I went to pull her out today she was lame. The trim didn’t help, and her feet looked good. I wonder if it’s the swelling in her legs or if she’s just that uncomfortable. She tried to roll after the bath and just lost her balance and fell down. I’m assuming she just has a different center of gravity… hopefully she foals and feels better soon.


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

Awwww come on big mama, you've got a huge fan base cheering you on!
Not gonna lie, I saw that you had posted @Knave and I was like "oh **** yeah, today is about to be great"  
I'm far too emotionally invested lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Alright Ms. Lucy! We need new pics! Time to see where mamma and baby are at!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@SmokeyC that made my day!

@Dreamcatcher Arabians I’ll take some when I go do the cow in a few minutes.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

338


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Still gorgeous, still teasin'


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Yep @dustyk! I think she likes to fake symptoms for attention now too. Lol. Husband keeps laughing that it will take a year of back to work for her to get over the spoiled.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Just because I’m a bit flustered with Lucy’s uncomfortableness and a new lameness issue, here is a look back I did a while ago of the first three years we had her. Now, remember the beginning is just her two-year-old year. Lol


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Nice video of a sweet sweet mare! I know it's tough but she'll foal soon and get back to herself. We're pulling for everyone involved!!!


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Nice video of a sweet sweet mare! I know it's tough but she'll foal soon and get back to herself. We're pulling for everyone involved


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @dustyk. @Zimalia22 gave me some advice today, and I think we have her back to comfortable! So, I feel much better. I hope she just drops the foal soon though!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@Knave , every time you post I expect to see baby pictures! Lucy has other ideas though. LOL


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Every time I check her I expect a foal @JCnGrace! I hope she lets the hostage out soon!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

So, 340 today? Got that catcher's mitt handy?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I hope I’ll need it someday @Dreamcatcher Arabians! I’m so ready to see this baby!


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

Okay Lucy.... 😅 anytime now


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I think she may be listening @SmokeyC! Finally we have some changes, and of course it’s starting to snow again. lol. I took what I hope are her last maternity pictures!


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

The foal has not turned yet into position for foaling. Still waiting on that V.


----------



## Cowboy boots (8 mo ago)

It’s been a little while @Knave has Lucy had her foal!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Not yet @Cowboy boots! I am impatiently waiting! Lol


----------



## Cowboy boots (8 mo ago)

Oh so sorry it hasn’t been a while i had only read the first 37 messages thought that was it lol.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

No worries @Cowboy boots! It has been a while I’ve been waiting! Lol


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Common' Lucy!!! We gotta see your sweet baby! 
She's really stalling, huh?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She really has been @lovetolope! I think Lucy was one of the first horses Pistol covered last year, and she keeps posting pictures of babies hitting the ground! It makes me so jealous! Lol


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Drumming fingers on desk! You can do this Lucy!!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She is still pregnant @JCnGrace. I haven’t checked her yet this morning myself. Husband owns the mare, husband can do night checks. Lol. I can see her well from my house, but she likes to stand in this one spot, behind the tack shed, where I have no idea what’s going on. This morning it’s a that spot day.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Zimalia22 said:


> The foal has not turned yet into position for foaling. Still waiting on that V.


That was my first thought. We haven't got that V shape yet. Got a little wax it looks like but no V. When she V's out, it'll be startling. Here's a pic of my mare Dolly when she was pregnant with Boudreaux and just about ready to drop. I think she went that night or the next.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians and @Zimalia22 I believe you both, but I don’t want to! Lol


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Better? There is more wax too.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's getting there, but she's not there yet. Of course, she's a M A R E. So, she could change and have have had the foal by the time I type this post. 😂 Doubtful though, it's not 4 in the morning.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She's getting there, but she's not there yet. Of course, she's a M A R E. So, she could change and have have had the foal by the time I type this post. [emoji23] Doubtful though, it's not 4 in the morning.


And raining or the middle of a snowstorm [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Lol! @Txshecat0423 she was in the middle of a snow storm yesterday, so we actually were glad she didn’t have it then. Today is warmer finally! It’s windy though. I don’t think the wind will turn off this spring. Ugh. She looks more and more like it today, and has lots of wax.

It’s my dad’s birthday, so I think that would be nice if she had it tonight. Plus it won’t be so danged cold. Yet, we go from the 30s all week to apparently the 80s this weekend! That will be a shock for all of us!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Knave said:


> Lol! @Txshecat0423 she was in the middle of a snow storm yesterday, so we actually were glad she didn’t have it then. Today is warmer finally! It’s windy though. I don’t think the wind will turn off this spring. Ugh. She looks more and more like it today, and has lots of wax.
> 
> It’s my dad’s birthday, so I think that would be nice if she had it tonight. Plus it won’t be so danged cold. Yet, we go from the 30s all week to apparently the 80s this weekend! That will be a shock for all of us!


Take a look at her "lady bits". If she's gone from a dark pink to a really dark maroon, that's an indication and she'll also lengthen quite a bit back there. She may have a wax plug bag in her lady bits or caught in her tail, once she loses that you're moving up. She's at what? Day 345 now? Any day now.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Her lady bits look very ready @Dreamcatcher Arabians. They were the first thing to change. Today when I went to look at the color it was like fused together weird. It looks very ready though I think. I don’t know what got it stuck together like that though.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Once she gets the V, you're about 10 days to 2 weeks out. 
Be patient. A watched pot never boils.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Just remember: 

Mare Code of Honor

The mare's secret code of honor is as old as horses themselves and is ultimately the species best kept secret. No mare shall ever produce a foal before it's time.(It's time being determined by the following factors):
1.No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your house must be a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life nonexistent.
2.Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean you're getting close.
3.For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one day for each item.
4.Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!
5.Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait three days and produce a foal.
6.You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.
7.The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your stable mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.
8.If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!
9.Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the stable to check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.
10.Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special horses are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful filly to carry on the mare code of honor for the next generation of those who wait!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe I'm exaggerating but it seems like a lot of mares this year are going long, hopefully Lucy doesn't!
I feel like I've been waiting for this baby for a year....lol


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Me too @COWCHICK77! Ugh. She posted another Pistol foal! I think Lucy is trying to pay me back for all the arguments we’ve been in.


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Just remember:
> 
> Mare Code of Honor
> 
> ...


  Ohhh my gosh, I love it!!! This could never be more true.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

As far as the other babies go, I wonder if these are going to be tiny like their mother.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh my, look at those adorable little things! We had a really small female cat once that we let have a litter of kittens. We kept 2 of them, both females, and one was small the other normal size. We also had a litter of 3 dumped here a few years ago (not by a human, I think a mama cat from across the road brought them over...it happens too often) and the black male is huge, the black & white female is small but normal proportioned but the black & white male I suspect has dwarfism. He's got stubby little legs on a regular sized body and a flat face. Hang on, I'm pretty sure I have pictures....


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Hopefully these show in order. The complete V I missed as I had gone drop the boys off with their granny so was focused more on getting them packed than pictures. They hopefully post with back, side belly round and then start of the V.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

This explains the V better than anything else.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Is that the site that has the chalk drawings on the mares side showing all the way through? I lost the link when I switched phones.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I don't remember where I got it. I've had it a long time.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks @Zimalia22 and @QtrBel! She’s ready now as far as that goes I believe, and she has big wax hanging today, and I’m sick of waiting! Lol. I fed her breakfast, she asked for attention, and I was just like “Nope, I’m going and eating breakfast. You’re never going to foal.” Lol


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I've had mares stand and stream milk for a couple days before foaling. They can hold out to the last possible minute! 
You can imagine how miserable they are, standing there massively huge, streaming milk at the slightest movement. That's where they perfect their "don't look at me" glare! LOL


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She has been dripping some down her legs @Zimalia22. I think she is just refusing to foal. I’ve decided she’ll be at 372 days and I’ll just have given up on waiting for her! It’s driving me batty, and it’s not even going to be my colt! I keep asking myself why I care so much, but I can’t seem to help it. Lol

I guess maybe it’s because she’s the first mare husband and I have bred that actually took. We did try another mare back in the day, but she never took.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

The other question is why we care so much. We'll never see the baby in person even


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I am the same way on the foaling threads @dustyk! I am always excited!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It's because we all are just so in love with horses. You can't help but get all emotionally involved with these silly animals. Don't go to sleep tonight, Knave, that mare will go for spite! LOL!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Please don't forget to edit the title of this thread, to add " Baby is here!" when baby does come, so we can get here as quick as possible to see newborn photos!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians I think she will never go!

@tinyliny of course, if it’s next year, it will happen! Lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Knave said:


> @Dreamcatcher Arabians I think she will never go!
> 
> @tinyliny of course, if it’s next year, it will happen! Lol


LOL! And that's why she'll go tonight, because she's convinced you she'll never go. 😂


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

We’ll see @Dreamcatcher Arabians, I’m seriously doubting it! At least it’s good weather now.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

I’m so glad I didn’t miss the birth. I was busy for a few days there and didn’t check. Any day now!!’


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Poor Lucy is just constantly dripping milk now. You can see it all on her legs.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Poor gal!!! Soon


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Be sure you have the vet check the IgG levels on the foal after 24 hours, once she finally lets go. Don't want to have all her colostrum run down her legs. Good grief Miss Lucy, have that baby already!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes @Dreamcatcher Arabians, I’ve been worrying about it.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@Knave - you're more patient than I am! I would be out there hourly screaming at her belly COME OUT FOAL!! And then moving to her head and screaming LET THAT BABY GO LUCY!! Back and forth until it was born! lol Yeah neighbors would think I was crazy but still! I would be soooo going bonkers... which is why I never bred a mare! lol


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@lb27312 I have flipped her off a few times walking by, but then I have to remember that I’m sure she wishes it was out as much as I do!

Today she almost fell three different times that I saw. It’s like she doesn’t think she can lay down. I guess I can remember being awkward pregnant.


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Poor girl.... Soon! (I hope )
I'm literally sitting on the edge of my seat waiting to see baby! Lucy is gorgeous, and I think you picked a really nice stallion. Can't wait! 
I hope that this thread keeps going with the progress pics of Lucy's baby as he/she grows!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@lovetolope I am on the edge of my seat too! It doesn’t seem like it can drag out much longer.


----------



## Cowboy boots (8 mo ago)

Yeah I hope you keep us up to date with Lucy’s foal!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Knave said:


> It doesn’t seem like it can drag out much longer.


I guarantee she can hold out longer than we can!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Tonight should be the night. 
Going to be a fancy baby for as much as she's making us wait!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

It is tonight! I’ll take pictures in the morning!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

It’s a filly, I think, it’s very dark, and she’s adorable!!!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Yay!!! I feel like I am the first to know!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats! Now instead of hurry up Lucy it's hurry up daylight so that @Knave can take pictures. LOL


----------



## Ruth McClure (10 mo ago)

Incredibly exciting after all the waiting!! Just dying for some pics of her. ❤ So happy for you @Knave, she’s going to be beautiful, I know.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats @Knave (and your husband!). Can’t wait for the pictures.


----------



## Cowboy boots (8 mo ago)

Congrats!!! Can’t wait to see her!!!!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Meet Oakley!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh!!! She is so stinkin' cute!!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Awwww!! Filly?


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I was here waiting, saying, it's daylight now......


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes @gottatrot! Lucy is kind of “stay out of here” this morning, but maybe I’ll get better pictures later. She was friendly last night.


----------



## GusandG (9 mo ago)

She's adorable!!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

She just needed more time to paint those 3 pretty white feet!!

Fancy!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @COWCHICK77 and @GusandG! @Zimalia22 I was so surprised she was fancy! I expected her to be perfectly plain. I think she will probably go grey, but that will be fun too.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Look at that adorable face! I love that she has a little “chrome” even if it took longer to bake…LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

And Lucy looks good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @Txshecat0423! She is cranky and protective this morning. It is good to see her back to herself, although I loved last night when she just seemed proud of her. She was trotting around upset this morning with her neck arched and that bounce she has, threatening us. Lol. The filly just wanted to see what we were about, and was friendly, and Lucy was so irritated. It made me laugh. I was that way with my own babies!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I love her name, I love her sweet crooked blaze. She already looks so curious and insightful. Congrats again


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

CONGRATS!! Finally!! She is beautiful, can't wait to see her mature 🥰


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

@Knave, is hubby excited??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Awww, bonnie little girl! 

I keep seeing a little horse head shape at the top of her stripe.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @egrogan and @SmokeyC! @Txshecat0423 he is thrilled! It makes me smile.

@Caledonian I keep seeing a who. Like on Horton Hears a Who.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Even Lucy is smiling in that last photo ^^


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She is @egrogan! She is enjoying chasing cats who come into the corral. I think Oakley is already figuring that out. Lol


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Oh my heart! That last pic is just precious [emoji3590][emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@tinyliny I don’t know how to edit the header, but she is here!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Aaaawe, I want one! 

Gracie Mae was always grouchy for the first few days after foaling. She tried to run me out after she had Gamble and she was normally a very friendly and do anything with mare. We came to the understanding that since there were things I had to do with the foal she had no option there but I would leave her personally alone as much as possible and not let other people in her space (except the vet if needed). In 3 or 4 days she'd be back to her normal self but that temporary wicked witch personality continued to appear with all her foalings. She's the only mare I ever had that got grouchy like that.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@JCnGrace it doesn’t surprise me that Lucy is cranky right now. For some reason I expected it out of her. Hopefully her attitude is short lived as well!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

So thrilled for you! She is gorgeous. Now, I look forward to watching her grow up.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Knave said:


> @JCnGrace it doesn’t surprise me that Lucy is cranky right now. For some reason I expected it out of her. Hopefully her attitude is short lived as well!


It won't last long. Like I said, when my mares would foal, they come in at a dead run, ears pinned, eyes glaring. Water up, you get to look FAST cause once she's had a drink, she and baby are headed back out again and you'd better not be in the way. 
Give her a week or two, your mare will be back to her usual self.


----------



## Cowboy boots (8 mo ago)

Random question, but how did you decide Oakley as the name I love it! I always have a hard time finding good names. LOL


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks @Cowboy boots! He decided on it because he was sticking with a pistol theme, and he said Anne Oakley came to mind.


----------



## Cowboy boots (8 mo ago)

So cute!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Sweet!!!!! Congrats to you all.
She was worth the wait, hope everyone is healthy and 😊


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

They seem to be @dustyk! She had an impaction, but all is well now!


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Congratulations! Lovely photos of the gorgeous filly and proud mama. I love her chrome and inquisitive face. Fun to see the shots of her moving around so soon after birth!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She’s wild @Part-Boarder! She was already trying her hand at running before Lucy got up. Hence why Lucy got up. Lol. Then when we went to do her umbilical cord she tried to buck and kick. She’s been hauling around running and jumping and driving her mother crazy!

It makes me laugh. I told husband that it will be fun to watch him start her. She might just be a lot of horse! She figured out the chasing cats and dogs that wander into the corral. Hopefully she’s as cowy as her mother! She seems to have the look of her father, which I really like.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Knave said:


> She seems to have the look of her father, which I really like.


Can we see a picture of her father again, just so we can be excited for you?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes @knightrider, but the only picture I have is from his stud ad.


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Yay!!! She's _beautiful!!! _I love her little crooked blaze, and the three white feet. Aghhhhhhh!!!! She's _so stinkin' cute!!! _I love the name too- I think it suits her from how you describe her. Can't wait to see more pictures as she grows!!
Congratulations Knave!!!!


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Now I want a little foal from my mare toooooo!!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @lovetolope! I think she’s a beauty! I don’t know how to judge a foal’s appearance by any means, but I just think she’s perfect. Lol

I am so looking forward to a couple years from now seeing him get her started and working!


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

I don't know how to either, but she's definitely perfect!


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Literally @Knave, I'm so jealous right now!! 

Congrats again! She's going to turn into an amazing horse.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@lovetolope I get that! I was a little jealous too that he has a baby, but this is the best. I remind myself that Queen is my baby. Lol


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I agree, @Knave , she does look like Pistols Smokey. But where did the white legs come from? What color is Pistols Smokey? Sooty buckskin? Gruella?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

He’s a grey @knightrider. He’s just a slow turner. He was a bay. I think Oakley will be a grey, based on those tricks people say to look at. The clean lines of her socks, the black leg where there is no sock.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow, what do you think you would get if you bred Pistols Smokey to Queen! Something VERY cool, I think.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@knightrider I’m sure it would be a cool foal, but then I’d be so sad when it turned grey! Lol. I think the grey will be cool, but Queen is just so fun colored. I imagine if I ever bred her she would make a fun colored baby.

I’m so glad though that she ended up not bred. If I ever did breed her I would want to choose carefully. I really like this stud here, who also has really tall socks and is just beautiful, but husband says he’d refuse to help me at all if I crossed Queen with him. She’s got that mean streak and is a bit obsessively cowy, and that stud has the same temperament. Husband says the colt would just kill everything.

I don’t know if I’ll ever breed her. If I did she’d have to prove herself first to be what I think she is, and it wouldn’t be for several years, and then I’d just really hope she could still take. With Cash at 6 and her at 2, Lord willing I won’t need another colt for ten years or so!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Lucy tried to teach Oakley how to be cowy this morning. Lol. I think Lucy has missed her job!


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

'See that stupid looking creature over there? That's called a _cow. Cows are stupid- _our job is to chase, corral, rope, tie down, and drive them crazy. You'll get the hang of it.'


----------



## Rodeoy’all (8 mo ago)

Oakley is so beautiful! Congrats to you and your husband! She is going to be one flashy baby.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @Rodeoy’all! I think so!


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Those are some awesome pictures. Thank you for sharing your journey!!


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

You are going to have to stop (but seriously never do) sharing pictures of this little dolly, I can feel the cold sweats of foal fever creeping up on me 😅


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

SmokeyC said:


> You are going to have to stop (but seriously never do) sharing pictures of this little dolly, I can feel the cold sweats of foal fever creeping up on me 😅


Tell me about it!! I have to keep reminding myself, I'm retired and I AM going to stay that way! But oh, a filly like that, sure gives me the wants to get started all over!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @dustyk!

@SmokeyC and @Zimalia22 I think baby fever is always catchy!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations! I think she's dreamy, for sure. And the name is perfect.

Ask the moderators, they can adjust the title of your thread to shout out that baby is here. Or . . . . not.
I'm envious. I have never gotten to spend extended time wit a foal.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @tinyliny! It is a lot of fun. I really hadn’t either. There were foals when I was young, but I wasn’t allowed around them. My father had a rule that they couldn’t be touched except halter breaking and feet until two, which was fair and worked well with how he did things. Yet, it made for not paying much attention to them. Lol


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I love this!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I also love the peanut gallery in the background. Just lovely all around


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@egrogan Cash was running those horses back when he first saw the colt out. It looked protective, but I was laughing at him. He acted like he had no idea that the colt was there, and I know he’s seen it in the other corral! Lol


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Knave said:


> Lucy tried to teach Oakley how to be cowy this morning. Lol. I think Lucy has missed her job!
> View attachment 1129009
> View attachment 1129010
> View attachment 1129011
> View attachment 1129012


Amazing! Oakley has a great teacher!!!!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Knave said:


> Thank you @tinyliny! It is a lot of fun. I really hadn’t either. There were foals when I was young, but I wasn’t allowed around them. My father had a rule that they couldn’t be touched except halter breaking and feet until two, which was fair and worked well with how he did things. Yet, it made for not paying much attention to them. Lol


We used to be the same way. Nothing till they were 2, then get them in and start in. But, after watching how Clinton Anderson does foals, I wanted to try it on weanlings. 
So mine were not touched till I got them in to wean. It works very well and they really come around fast. I would keep them in 2 months, then turn them back out to the mares if they were not already sold and gone. 
Everyone has to do what works best for them. I still know how to do 2 year olds, but the older I get, weanlings are just easier.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Zimalia22 I watched part of his foal training and really liked it. I was messing up with Queen as a weanling and couldn’t figure out why. So, I watched his stuff and realized how differently one should work with a foal or weanling compared to a two-year-old. She immediately turned around. I had her too worried trying to do groundwork with her like an older colt.

Husband wants to work with this foal in a similar way. I think it’s a great idea! I will enjoy watching how that develops. It certainly did well with Queen.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I found a good spot! Lol. Not the greatest picture, but look at those ears though!


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Have to say Mom looks great!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @dustyk! I think so too. To be honest, I was a little worried about it. Naturally she is a pretty sucked up kind of horse. She’s a big stout horse, but slim gutted. She’s never been fat by any means. So, with the baby belly, I couldn’t judge her weight. I was worried she was getting thin without my knowing. I got husband worried and we upped her feed for the last trimester, but I still didn’t know if it was enough.

I think she looks great though! She’s sucking that gut right back up, but she doesn’t look skinny to me at all.

Oakley is doing great. She is bucking around and running around and napping and eating. Lol. She lets me scratch her still, and she seems the itchiest animal ever made. Lucy was itchy at the end bad, and I laugh now that she was just showing Oakley’s itchiness. She has a way of carrying herself I really like. Proud and edgy.

We took them out to take off Lucy’s boots and rinse the milk off her legs for fly reasons (they aren’t bad yet, but they will be). Oakley enjoyed being out. Then the next day I watched her try and figure out why she couldn’t get back out the same way. She trotted back and forth by where we had the panel open just looking like she knew she forgot something.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

You did a tremendous job with both Mom and Baby! I know we're not supposed to be envious but....


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @dustyk! I’m a little jealous of her too!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Zimalia22 said:


> We used to be the same way. Nothing till they were 2, then get them in and start in. But, after watching how Clinton Anderson does foals, I wanted to try it on weanlings.
> So mine were not touched till I got them in to wean. It works very well and they really come around fast. I would keep them in 2 months, then turn them back out to the mares if they were not already sold and gone.
> Everyone has to do what works best for them. I still know how to do 2 year olds, but the older I get, weanlings are just easier.


I think that is kind of how the breeders of the Lippizanner horses do it; some handling when small, then out to be free and learn how to be a horse until they are 2, or was it 3. I don't remember. But I was impressed at the way the horses were handled, as seen in a documentary about the Lippizan riding school


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oakley is having some fun


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well! It figures. I lost my internet on the 15th and she foaled, almost immediately! Oakley is lovely! And looks to be quite a handful already!


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Lucy might want to know if horse Moms can send the youngsters on a sleepover at a friends!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @Dreamcatcher Arabians! She does have something about her that says she’ll be a handful! Lol. I am very pleased with what Lucy made though! She has a presence to her. I think she’s just a beauty.

@dustyk I thought Lucy seemed like that today too! Lol. The truth of it is that her feet went to hurting her again, so I treated them and we put the boots back on. Husband is going to come clean up the corral real good this weekend, and it’s a lot bigger after opening up the other pen, so hopefully they will heal. I think I’ll have him shoe her too. He’s so excited to saddle her up again soon!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Wonderful action shots!!

They love them right now, but wait till weaning time. Some of my mares, maidens especially, would hang around after I took the colt. But the experienced dams, they would take off and never look back. Soooo done with them!!!

Love those action pics!!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

The cows do that @Zimalia22. I always love those who come looking and chase the trailer (we wean on the mountain), but the large majority are like “thank you!,” and they leave for better grass. Lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I can always tell when the more experienced mares are just done with the foals. They are always looking at me around 4 months like, "Will you PLEASE pull this dadgum TICK OFF OF ME?". Except for Boo. We joke that the kid will be walking across the stage picking up their PhD and then they'll stop by the 'milk bar' for a drink. She'll still nurse, if we'd let her.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love this photo:









remove the cluttering stuff in the image, even take out the mare, and you have a very sweet image.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I loved it too @tinyliny, except that the sun was kind of in the wrong spot and it came out fuzzy. I also don’t love the pictures in that corner because it seems so cluttered. In real life it makes sense and seems tidy I believe. The other side is a little cluttered too because the old dump trailer and the fencing materials are stacked there. That side isn’t ours though, but it also makes sense and seems tidy enough in real life.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

I got an email that you had a ? but I'm a tech idiot. Tryin' to figure it out


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oakley is learning that people aren’t all bad. She likes us much more just spoiling her, but she’s learning she won’t die if we try and handle her a little. She’s quite the sassy thing, and Lucy spends more time disciplining her than I would have imagined. Lol. I think when we were just loving on her Lucy thought that we were making her a bit too naughty.

We would scratch on her then she would run over rearing and bucking into Lucy, acting like she was quite the important little thing, and Lucy had no tolerance for that nonsense.


----------



## Ruth McClure (10 mo ago)

@Knave, she looks amazing! Quite the little grown up already... poor Lucy, she's got her hands full alright.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She really does @Ruth McClure. To give Lucy credit, although this is her first foal, we have given her our weanlings and she took them on like her own. She protected them in the corral, and taught them their manners. I don’t know if we’d have had the easy enough time we did with those colts if she hadn’t done a lot of our work for us. My filly Queen was an especially difficult one, she was convinced she ran every horse she met as a weanling, and Lucy taught her much better manners. Oh, she still is a boss, but she was so much better with Lucy’s guidance.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

If I had that face I'd get away with some stuff!! Maybe not with Mom, but the rest of the world would be in trouble .😛


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oakley got to go and get rid of some of that energy tonight!


----------



## Ruth McClure (10 mo ago)

I love those photos, absolutely beautiful they are! ❤


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @Ruth McClure!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Dang, that's a heck of a filly!!
I like her a lot!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That makes me so happy to hear @Zimalia22!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

wonderful photos! love the action!

I assume those are irrigated fields? might I ask about where that is? without being too nosy.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes, they are irrigated @tinyliny! I’ll PM you and tell you.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Great pics!!!! Wish you could bottle some of that and sell it to me


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh look at her GO! She is just lovely! I bet she slept like a rock last night. Love those little babies


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Me too @dustyk! @Dreamcatcher Arabians I would think she did! She was running and bucking the whole time my daughter and I rode, and when husband came home I told him he should take her out. She ran and ran! I thought she had to be exhausted.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Knave said:


> Me too @dustyk! @Dreamcatcher Arabians I would think she did! She was running and bucking the whole time my daughter and I rode, and when husband came home I told him he should take her out. She ran and ran! I thought she had to be exhausted.


Yup, it's so fun to watch how they go and go and go and then....drop and sleep like a stone and then rinse and repeat. It's so good for them too. Good bodies, good minds.


----------



## Rodeoy’all (8 mo ago)

She looks to be a spunky one!
Missing the green here in California: (


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like she'll pop before Dagny does! Rooting for healthy and and easy.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@lostastirrup Lucy wasn’t the mare I was talking about in your thread actually. She did foal a fancy little bay filly.

The mare I was talking about in your thread, luckily the pregnancy test ended up being wrong. I guess I let it get contaminated by getting pee off the ground. A clean test said no, so I was relieved!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Knave said:


> @lostastirrup Lucy wasn’t the mare I was talking about in your thread actually. She did foal a fancy little bay filly.
> 
> The mare I was talking about in your thread, luckily the pregnancy test ended up being wrong. I guess I let it get contaminated by getting pee off the ground. A clean test said no, so I was relieved!


 Well lucky you! I guess for sure then Dagny will beat her to foaling .


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oakley got her first trim today! She also got to meet Queen (Queen was pretty worried about her when I was riding, so it was for my sake), and she got a blanket thrown on her today!

She’s coming along really nicely. She had an ear injury, and the hair is coming back grey, so she is a grey like her father. She can move fancy, and she’s a lot of energy, but she’s fun.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you @Zimalia22! I need to get some pictures of her moving. She sits in the corral practicing the best slide stops and rollbacks for whatever reason. Lol. She also really likes to buck. I keep teasing husband about how fun she’ll be to start.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Looking great! The best ones seem to have a little "extra"


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That is the truth @dustyk! We might not always love that it is, but it is!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Baby Oakley is growing up. She’s very people oriented, but with good manners. She’s been getting to go learn about brush and holes and roping steers now that her mom is getting to go out again.

Lucy had been dropping weight, so we changed her hay and she’s looking better again. She still has a soft spot in her hoof, although she’s sound we will schedule X-rays next week. A little exercise on sandy ground seems to help her moral. She wishes we’d just hurry up and wean Oakley.

We did decide to start preparing to wean next month, and redid the corrals so that our lead horse (who has done a little babysitting) joined their corral.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks for the update! Everyone looks great


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

@Knave, I haven't been keeping up on this thread, which I am completely ashamed to say, but _ohhh my gosh she's so adorable!!! _
Love that little face! Keep the updates coming!!!


----------



## BarbandBadgerandPedro (Apr 3, 2018)

I LOVE my grey boy! Bred my mares to get foals; he and his half-bro were awesome. RIP Pedro. Badger is my only pasture pet now. No amount of $$ could buy him.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

My birthday is Saturday, an Oakley picture would make a great present!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Happy birthday @dustyk!!! I thought this was cute a couple of days ago. She was holding husband’s saddle for him for a minute.

She is going through her awkward stage… I don’t know how long the “I’ve been weaned and have a hay belly,” stage lasts.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Like a young girl tryin' on mom's heels! Thanks!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She’s doing really well @dustyk. We weaned her right at four months, because Lucy was doing so poorly. She now lives with my big horse, and she’s obsessed with him. She’s had to get used to him leaving for work though, and she’s learning to handle it.

Like I said, once she was weaned she developed that awkward look. I wormed all of the horses last week, so we will see if that improves it or if it will just take some time.

She adores people still, and is very personable.

Lucy turned around already, and looks quite good. They are going to check her feet on Wednesday or something like that, and I think she’ll be cleared for work. If it were me I’d already be taking her, as that founder seems to have totally reversed and she’s solid and sound, but I understand his hesitation. The main pen of horses was not happy to see Lucy back, as she went immediately back into the boss position and did some bullying.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm sure the awkward stage will be out grown soon, until the next one shows up!!
I'm very glad to hear that Lucy is doing well. I don't blame your husband for being cautious with her, it seems like they have a real connection.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

They really do @dustyk! He’s been riding my big horse for about a year now while she’s been out. He likes the big horse, but it’s just not the same, which I completely understand. I’m glad that they’ve gotten along so well though, and also really glad I had my filly to fill that spot. It seems God always makes things work out.

He’s loved that mare since he bought her, and she soon became his favorite ever. It’s funny, because I like Lucy well enough, love her for him, but for myself we don’t really click. I mean, she enjoys when I get on her and po dunk along, because she does enjoy a good mosey, but when we really try to get something done together, we butt heads. She takes more black and white type riding than I tend towards. I don’t want to argue about things. I do like cutting on her a lot, but beyond that I don’t enjoy my time on her.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oakley got her first ride! Lol. My little cousin got his first moment of starting a colt.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

😄


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

That is what I did when I started my Chorro. First I put my baby on him 3 or 5 times. When he was cool with that, I put my 8 year old on him for a couple of "sits." When he was old enough for me to ride him, he didn't think anything of it. I also enlisted the 8 year old to help with leading him around while training him to ground drive.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@knightrider we’ve been laughing that we don’t have a small child anymore. Little girl started riding Zeus when he was that age, but she was very small. It actually did the same thing for us, and really it never seemed like he had to be started. It was odd. I always blamed it on him being a fjord though. So, when the baby was here, we decided he could put the first ride on her. Lol

Since we don’t have anyone small anymore, and the next cousin up is a little timid, Oakley will likely be a long time to her next ride. I won’t start her, and husband is a fairly big man, so I think she’ll actually wait until a bigger two, but we will see. I think she’s going to be a small horse, as she only tapes to 14.1. I think that taping really does show something.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I got on Queen very young, but she is such a well built sturdy thing, and my grandpa wanted to see her ridden. I got onto her before he passed, and I don’t have any regrets about that. I mean, you know I didn’t ask her to do much. It certainly made things much easier though. Would I do it again? Probably not, unless everything came together just right. With her I knew she was going to be such a hot horse, and I wanted to make her really gentle and accepting about things. Had I done it the right way, I don’t think I could have gotten by her if I’m honest. It would have been touchy at least. So, if I had another just like her I probably would, but I doubt that happening again.

I was raised with not touching colts until they were ready to start at two. I like this way better. Maybe not so much the riding, but the handling. It makes life so much easier in my opinion. Maybe it takes a little sparkle out of things, but I feel you can bring that back. I’d rather not get that fancy sparkle from fear, but from understanding. I think it makes a more solid and trusting relationship.


----------



## BarbandBadgerandPedro (Apr 3, 2018)

I started handling my colts at birth! leading, brushing, pick up feet and mess w hooves. I had old saddles that i put on them after weaning at 6 mos or so. Put bags with empty cans, rolled up tarps and old tools to clatter and bang around when i led them. they learned to be ridden soo easy, and liked people and getting to go new places. I did not make them pocket pets, but they knew to come to me any time i was in the pasture, really when i stepped out the door  I know their bones need to mature as well as their brains, but they did really benefit from that early "work"


----------



## BarbandBadgerandPedro (Apr 3, 2018)

I should say my guys are sturdy QH types. I like big butts!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@BarbandBadgerandPedro I think it is going to make her easy too! She’s athletic, but she seems so friendly right now!


----------



## Toby&Tonto (1 mo ago)

Knave said:


> She’s a very good ranch horse, and a pretty good cutter. She’s bred to a Playgun stud, who will hopefully compliment her cow skills.


Who's the Playgun stud? I have a horse that's out of PG Dry Fire (who is by Playgun) that is a really nice horse. 
I hope that your Playgun horse is as good as mine.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Toby&Tonto his name is Pistols Smokey. Oakley seems to be a nice little filly thus far. She’s disappointed we’ve been so busy that she feels neglected. After this week we should have time to pull her back out.


----------

